

Twitter using Google Web Server? - dutchbrit
http://builtwith.com/twitter.com

======
jamescun
Don't know how they came to this conclusion, if you look at the headers of
[https://twitter.com](https://twitter.com) its listed as "tfe".

    
    
      $ curl -v https://twitter.com
      [..ssl handshake and request..]
      < HTTP/1.1 200 OK
      < content-type: text/html;charset=utf-8
      < date: Fri, 01 Nov 2013 11:12:31 GMT
      * Server tfe is not blacklisted
      < server: tfe
      [..body..]
    

Also interesting to note that they are identifying sites such as "github.com",
"dell.com" and "starbucks.com" as all using GWS[1].

[1] [http://trends.builtwith.com/websitelist/Google-Web-
Server](http://trends.builtwith.com/websitelist/Google-Web-Server)

~~~
icebraining
But if you actually click on the dell.com profile, it doesn't. It seems they
have some data issues.

------
garazy
We've excluded most websites which contain user generated content because of
the false positives they give off like this. We've added twitter.com to that
list.

